# scent killer



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

does scent killer get old? I have a bunch left from last year, can I use it again this year? thanks


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't know if it gets old, but it will start to evaporate and leave a white crusty film......probably the dissolved baking soda residue.


----------



## Bison_Trax (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess it depends on the type of scent killer. I recently had the same question and got the response "Carbon based scent killers will not really age as much as sodium based scent killers." There are pluses and minuses to each but that makes for a different story. Even though it wasn't much help, I hope it at least shed some light on things.

PS: The way the guy was talking, I don't thing one year is a big deal at all.


----------

